# Report from the field



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I need to add my report from the kitchen. We had pheasant parmigiana with pasta and spinach salad last night.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a successful time & a great meal ; Go Buffy!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks. I should add that there was another highlight. My son hunted with me and he did some good shooting. He was too young to remember hunting over my last golden, a dog out of FC-AFC Mioak's Main Event. (Friends still talk about my dog, Dasher.) I hope to give him some good memories.


----------



## pixyia (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome! Wish we could bring our boy for hunting sometime soon.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How fun, it is so cool you were able to go with your son.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> How fun, it is so cool you were able to go with your son.


When I go with my son, it's not about the hunting anymore. We can have a great time in the outdoors and we are away from the distractions of our life in the city. I have to add that it was great to have him see the fruits of my labor. He was truly in awe of Buffy's water work and perhaps now he understands his dad a little more. (You know how kids can be.)


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

pixyia said:


> Awesome! Wish we could bring our boy for hunting sometime soon.


If you continue training with our group I am sure that you will have the chance. Although most are training for Hunting Tests and WC/WCX, there are 7 or 8 of us that do hunt.


----------

